
Gabon: Surfing hippos, lacking tourists - DanBC
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-africa-16686544
======
DanBC
I post this because the bureaucracy and "unofficial taxes" seem similar to
problems faced by startups in other parts of the world.

